# Fustic - Argentine Osage Orange Questions



## firemedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone here familiar with Fustic, otherwise known as Argentine Osage Orange? 

I am researching traditional wood stains and have come across a recipe for a mahogany stain employing Fustic chips and Madder Root boiled in water. 

For those of you who do not know me - I'm not around much these days due to being buried under research activities www.creoleproject.com - I work at the LSU Rural Life Museum and traditional wood crafts comprise the majority of my work.

Two questions, One is whether is Fustic domestically available and if not would those of you familiar with it say that Domestic Osage would be compatible in this use? I know if anyone collective group could answer this it wood be the fine fellow wood junkies here.

Reagrds and Thanks!

Jean


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2014)

Whoa! Looky who popped in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## firemedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Brink said:


> Whoa! Looky who popped in!


 lol, yeah... I know, I know. I've haven't been much of a contributor / participant around here in the last year or two.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello Jean- long time no see. You might try @woodintyuuu . If I did it right he will be notified of this thread.
PS watch out for the monkey-he has been up to no good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 4, 2014)

Stupid monkeys

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Good to see you Jean! We all understand busy, but surely you have a boat load of pics to share by now?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2014)

And he likes to pretend that since he doesn't have a tail that he isn't a monkey. Like there's a difference. . . 



 

They're all knuckle draggers. They're all sneaky and mischievous. They're all trouble makers that need to be hit with an asteroid.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> And he likes to pretend that since he doesn't have a tail that he isn't a monkey. Like there's a difference. . .
> 
> View attachment 52559
> 
> They're all knuckle draggers. They're all sneaky and mischievous. They're all trouble makers that need to be hit with an asteroid.



Anyone notice the tractor mechanic standing behind the apes?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2014)

Brink said:


> Anyone notice the tractor mechanic standing behind the apes?



He's called a zoo keeper not a mechanic. See the banana he just furnished the ape?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## firemedic (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks, Scott. Good to be back for a brief stint. Not really much in the way of pictures being I can't seem to use this dang site from mobile. 

That aside, despite being busy I haven't been building much. I've been mainly trying to close down my shop, get lectures outlined, research research research and a lot of conservation work on historic structures. Oh, and I'm designing a couple of ww'n and hewing axes for a company so that I can get decent axes for students and the store that are traditional in design, WORK and don't break the bank - that's a cool project!

Hope all have been well!

ps, anyone know anything about boiling any osage as a dye?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it possible that you are referring to Argentine Orange Agate? are they synonymous? If so I have some and know a possible source for you. If you want some to experiment with let me know.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 6, 2014)

Good to see you pop in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 7, 2014)

I know a lady that makes and uses lots of natural plant dyes. I send her bloodroot occasionally to make red dye. You should probably contact her. Sounds like you're into the same things. Her name is Persis Clarkson. She is the chair of the anthropology dept. at the Univ. of Winnipeg in Canada. I've read that you can make dye from American osage but I don't know how to go about it. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 7, 2014)

@firemedic I just realized I never answered the actual question. Imagine that. 

I don't know about using it for wood stain but my wife had dyed tee shirts for me with the sawdust and the color is very pleasing. Let me know if you want any sawdust I have lots of it and will be happy to contribute to your cause.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## firemedic (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'll follow up on that lead, @HomeBody and thanks for the offer, @Kevin I'll let you know!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got tons (well, probably 600lbs or so) of scraps from cutting in to blanks, if you ever need any. I'd just assume box it up as putting it out in the trash. Mines the regular old kentucky grown stuff, but I can assure you that it will create a yellow color in water... I'm all the time having to replace my bowl of water for wet sanding because it's yellow from the shavings that fly in it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## firemedic (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, JR. Appreciated. I will see what I am able to figure out (I have some osage but not much as it doesn't grow as readily here) and come back to it. I'll be sure to let you all know how the experiments go as well.

Jean


----------

